
Unsung hero of the net (1999) - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/theobserver/1999/dec/19/2
======
rpgmaker
_Most people have never heard of him, but Michael Lewis ' The New, New Thing
immortalises Jim Clark, the most interesting billionaire on the planet._

Thanks to The Big Short I've been made aware of this book but is it worth a
read in 2016? What does the HN crowd think?

~~~
CPLX
I read it about a year ago and thought it was excellent, and definitely the
kind of thing an HN reader would enjoy. It has a point of view that's a little
hagiographic but whatever, that's easy enough to get over. Michael Lewis is so
technically skilled as a nonfiction writer that it's always fun to read him.

~~~
rpgmaker
Awesome, I will definitely read it now. Thanks.

------
greenyoda
Note: Article about Jim Clark from 1999.

